# solicitors fees



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

We are planning to buy a property on the silver coast and wanted to appoint a solicitor before we find the house. However when we asked the solicitor (recommended on this site) for his conveyancing price he was unable to give it to us without the house details. 

In England they give you a fixed price. Can anyone please tell us how much you should pay for this service. In percentage or own experience is fine, just to give us an idea.

Thank you 
Randikev


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Difficult to say as our solicitor helped us with immigration as well as conveyancing.

I'm guessing about E 500.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to Portugal, this is Portugal not the UK therefor whatever happend when you buy property in the UK is not relevant. 

I have paid 1400 euro for this in Lisbon but only 400 euro near Pombal. Is your property paperwork up to date? Your lawyer cannot check the paperwork without knowing the property, he/she cannot tell you what need to updated without having the paperwork which has to be done with each sale. Every sale of older properties is unique an example.. taxes are dependant on the area of the land so if this has been under declared (a very common practice) if this so for you property or should a lawyer check and update it or will be doing this yourself? Have you checked to see if a loan has been registered against the property as you know when you buy a place you become responsible for any loan registered against it? I'm sure if you can tell your lawyer exactly whitch bits of paperwork he/she is to deal with they will give you a price for each, if you cant they why would you expect him/her to be able to give you a fixed price. I repeat, this is not the UK.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, that's true .... a lot will depend on how much paper chasing is needed and that the sellers don't mess around.

If you budget for E 1,000 that should be good.


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you guys, it is hard starting your life all over in a different country but very exciting too. We are well aware of the slow pace of life in Portugal and that is why we want to move there. But what we don't want is for someone to take advantage of our trust and rip us off. It is good to have an idea of how much we need to pay the lawyer and these posts have really helped thanks.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you search this forum there is a lot of information about buying in Portugal and the associated costs. The money you pay for your lawyer's time are not the only fees as there’s items like the notary’s fees and taxes, Any decent local estate agent wil outline these costs and explain the basic buying process as they have a vested interest in you being able to go through it.


----------

